# This cutting mat?



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Its time for a new cutting mat for me to keep the slingshot bands coming..

But i would VERY Appreciate it if someone could help me out and tell me if this cutting mat would work??

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190858592428&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=89871274668

Thanks!! 

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. A self healing mat is what's used with rotary cutters. They sell these cheap at Walmart stores also .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

treefork said:


> Yes. A self healing mat is what's used with rotary cutters. They sell these cheap at Walmart stores also .


 Thank you Treefork!

Ive never bought a cutting mat, I got my old mat from my cousin.

Thanks

SMS


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't see why not


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

probably cheaper at Walmart


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Should work for intended use. The important thing is that it is self healing. I picked up one at Michael's when last in the USA.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Walmart sells the self healing cutting mats and rotary cutting tool kit. I got mine for $17


----------



## klipsch (Feb 23, 2013)

Not sure what retail stores you have out your way, but I walked into a Micheal's craft store to see what self healing cutting mats were selling for in the local brick & mortars, after shopping around online for a few weeks. After locating them, a sales associate told me that she could apply a 50% off coupon at the register...and I walked out with a very nice OLFA 12" x 18" self healing mat for just under $12. I was shocked and pleasantly surprised!


----------

